Ask HN: Why Is NY Times on the Front Page Constantly? - keiferski
======
taylodl
Because people keep upvoting the submissions. Obviously HN readers find it
relevant.

------
justtopost
Someone submits all the relevant nyt stories it seems. It does make for an nyt
heavy front page. I too thought it was fishy but just seems that more chances
means more wins.

------
babygoat
It's the most circulated newspaper in the U.S. Why wouldn't it be?

